# Trying a new spot this weekend



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I"ve been going by this spot near were I workout every morning and this one guy has been fishing there and every day he said he has gotten a striper between 22 and 26" the day before so when I went by this morning he had one about 23" so I will be there tomorrow and Hopefully I will get my first striper of the year


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Good luck Coco, may tomorrow be YOUR day. Let us know the outcome, and hopefully to you, calm waters and tight lines!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The ice is broken 1 striper 22 inches now the hunt is on for the big one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go! They are coming, but this weather is screwing everything up. Few decent stripers this way, lots of blues, but this week or next could be the motherload for us...... Finally  Then, they move north  

Congrats coco, and keep a working it, I know I am trying!

Have Jeep will travel


----------

